# Temp light flashing but car not overheated???



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

So i was driving home last night and the temp gauge light started flashing and the gauge was maxed out... only thing is the car runs absolutley fine. No coolant was leaking anywhere and the car wasn't overheating. Any ideas??


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

hows your coolant level?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Coolant temp sensor may be bad. That one was common back in the day.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

If you unscrew your coolant ball a bit while it's doing this...is it billowing steam? I mean, if your temp gauge is maxed out, that water is crazy hot....so an overheating situation should be pretty dang apparent at that point (no gauge needed).

Regardless, do not ignore this. Overheating an engine is seriously bad news. Get it fixed before you drive it more.


----------



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

I just checked and the coolants low, the level is below the sensor. On my way to the store to get some coolant now and well see what happens.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

pipishone720 said:


> I just checked and the coolants low, the level is below the sensor. On my way to the store to get some coolant now and well see what happens.


G12 coolant only. Don't mix colors.

It normally comes concentrated. You want to add 50% G12 and 50% water.


----------



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

alright so I added the coolant g12 red only... the flashing red light turned off. the car sits at 190 while idling, the fans do not come on though. once you start driving the temp starts making its way up to 260. i drove around the corner and the fans came on but turned off once i turned the ignition off. Shouldn't they be staying on for a little bit after the car is turned off? I thinking either the thermostat or what ever sensor that kicks the fans on at a certain temp isnt working.


----------



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

and theres no steam billowing out anywhere, it doesnt give any indication of overheating except for the gauge being maxed out


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Coolant temp sensor may be bad. That one was common back in the day.


:thumbup:


----------



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

alright guys I changed the temp sensor today, it had a green one but now its got a new green one. Car seemed fine but the temp started going up towards 260 again.


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

maybe theres an air pocket or a bad thermostat


----------



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

the thermostat is the next thing I was thinking, but it maintains a solid 190 at idle. I figured if the temp sat at 190 like that then it wouldn't be the thermostat maybe i'm wrong? Theres no check engine light or anything.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

take the cap off the coolant res run car crank heat all the way up look to see if its a constant stream peeing back into the bubble. if it spits and shiet theres air in the system so leave the heater running and car running will help release air. once all air is removed see if it still overheats, chances are its thermostat


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

I got a $100 bucks says the craptastic plastic water pump impeller fell off and you have zero coolant flow. Start car up cold pull tiny hose off top of coolant bottle have friend rev up car to 2k rpms...if you don't get doused with coolant the water pump is done for. This will still do it regardless of thermostat condition because it is on the bypass side of the coolant circuit. If you do get doused then the thermostat is bad or may be a faulty coolant temp sensor.


----------



## Minho78 (Aug 23, 2010)

iTech said:


> I got a $100 bucks says the craptastic plastic water pump impeller fell off and you have zero coolant flow. Start car up cold pull tiny hose off top of coolant bottle have friend rev up car to 2k rpms...if you don't get doused with coolant the water pump is done for. This will still do it regardless of thermostat condition because it is on the bypass side of the coolant circuit. If you do get doused then the thermostat is bad or may be a faulty coolant temp sensor.


+1.

Check to see if coolant is pouring from the top pipe at the reservoir. If not it's TB/Waterpump time.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

iTech said:


> I got a $100 bucks says the craptastic plastic water pump impeller fell off and you have zero coolant flow. Start car up cold pull tiny hose off top of coolant bottle have friend rev up car to 2k rpms...if you don't get doused with coolant the water pump is done for. This will still do it regardless of thermostat condition because it is on the bypass side of the coolant circuit. If you do get doused then the thermostat is bad or may be a faulty coolant temp sensor.


:thumbup:
x2


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

also +1 this

mine aswell do the whole thing housting pump belt and thermo all in one go


----------



## pipishone720 (Jun 25, 2011)

just thinking before ripping the car apart... the fans are not on when i turn the car off. they usually stay on for a little bit after i park the car. possible FCM?


----------

